# Advise to Riders with 4.5 or lower Rating.



## Prayze (Aug 27, 2015)

90% of drivers wont pick you up... Thats the Cold truth. Why mess up your Uber service? Every time your not friendly, Curtis, Rude, Degrading, Demanding Make a mess ect. We wont hesitate to rate you low.

I myself along with about 90% of drivers will not put passengers in their cars 4.5 or below. It is a risk im not willing to take (in a busy city). If several other drivers rated you low we know what to expect..

On another note. Thank you Drivers for rating accordantly and warning other fellow Uber Drivers of Sketchy Pax. Get em out the system. dont think twice.

It is NOT Hard to get 5 stars with a driver. So 4.5 means RED FLAG, NO Pickup, or Cancel. 

Do everything you can to pick up that score. Us Drivers are getting hard on this as the service grows and more Passengers become available. 

In a Busy city like LA its a bad idea to have 4.5 you'll wait a long time to get picked up if at all. 

Also if 4.5 + Pool. is a Joke.

Just being real.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I won't pick anyone up below 4.7 if it's no surge

If it surges I will take a chance on 4.6 and 4.7 only if they're close by and the pin location looks normal to me.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I once picked up a female rider who was a 1 star, out of sheer curiosity. She was perfectly charming. I asked her what she did to the previous driver(s). She had no idea. I take no notice of a riders rating now. But then again, I dont drive nights, I dont pick up drunk college kids and when you are fortunate enough to only accept black requests, your outlook changes almost instantly.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Went against my own rules and picked up a 4.4 on regular rate today because it was slow.
Pax was on-point:

Was waiting outside as I approached
Greeted me coming aboard and said bye and thank you as she exited
Was very good-looking
Destination already in the app
Agreed to have me follow the GPS
She said thank you for the candy I have and disposed of the wrapper in the provided bin
She had perfume on but clearly did not take a dive in a Chanel swimming pool
Did not tip, but was a modest 7-mile trip
Broke my tip guidelines for her, too, and gave her a full 5.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Went against my own rules and picked up a 4.4 on regular rate today because it was slow.
> Pax was on-point:
> 
> Was waiting outside as I approached
> ...


Maybe she turns into a raving lunatic ***** when drunk...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Went against my own rules and picked up a 4.4 on regular rate today because it was slow.
> Pax was on-point:
> 
> Was waiting outside as I approached
> ...


Of course... it was daytime and she was sober and alone


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Of course... it was daytime and she was sober and alone


Lol yes. Valid point!

F--- anyone with less than a 4.9 after midnight!  Plenty of noobs to pick them up!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Maybe she turns into a raving lunatic ***** when drunk...


Lol I can picture that.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

We do driving taking all risks on the road still our rating take dive. You riders get safe ride in nice, new cars offered bottled water, mint, gum( some offer) and you cant keep your rating nice.


----------



## THIRDEYE (Jul 2, 2015)

90% of drivers on UPN won't pick up a 4.5 pax, but we're in the minority. I'm willing to bet 90% of the typical drivers won't hesitate to pick up an even lower rated pax. Most drivers I've talked to say they don't pay attention to pax rating or surge.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

The only ones I pick up with under 4.6-4.7 are the few whom I know well and are regulars I never had issues with, mostly within my subdivision where I live and / or surrounding ones. Otherwise I will not.


----------



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Was very good-looking




Wtf does that have to do with the rating?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

LedHed said:


> Wtf does that have to do with the rating?


Oh, nothing. Calm down.


----------



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Oh, nothing. Calm down.


I'm chill as a cucumber


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

the rating system is disgusting silly and unfair. I suspect many ratings are legitimate but there are so many that are not on both sides that it should be disbanded.


----------



## Cathi (Jul 11, 2015)

Once I saw people on this forum saying they rate a 1 if the pax doesn't tip, I stopped paying attention to ratings.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Cathi said:


> Once I saw people on this forum saying they rate a 1 if the pax doesn't tip, I stopped paying attention to ratings.


Those guys are dicks. Most drivers are new and new drivers rate 5 until something actually goes wrong.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

LedHed said:


> I'm chill as a cucumber


Is that a magical invisible cucumber between your hands there? Why is it cold?


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Was very good-looking.


Like someone else said: wtf does that have to do with the passenger being "on-point"? Don't be a lookist, buddy- not cool.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Alexander said:


> Like someone else said: wtf does that have to do with the passenger being "on-point"? Don't be a lookist, buddy- not cool.


Okay, buddy. Just pointing out she was well-dressed and outfit was also on point. Never said it qualified her to be rated one way or another. Thanks, everyone, for your concern on my observations of passengers.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't worry about 4.5 as much as I do about 4.4 or 4.6. Usually someone at 4.5 has taken only 2 rides one a 5 and one a 4. Of course I'm in a small city where pings are few and far between so sometimes I completely forget to even look for a passenger rating before accepting.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Nova828 said:


> I don't worry about 4.5 as much as I do about 4.4 or 4.6. Usually someone at 4.5 has taken only 2 rides one a 5 and one a 4. Of course I'm in a small city where pings are few and far between so sometimes I completely forget to even look for a passenger rating before accepting.


Most pax are decent people. Sometimes their rating degrades for no tip or just overall obnoxious.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

And here is another problem......most riders have NO CLUE they are rated.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I won't pick up anyone with a 4.7 rating or lower. Why should I? Look, it's not hard to be a 5-star passenger - DON'T BE A ******BAG. Really, that's all there is to it. And if a prospective pax can't manage that, then that prospective pax will never see the inside of my carriage. I'm running a business here - I don't have time for drama.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> And here is another problem......most riders have NO CLUE they are rated.


Yeah, I wish Uber made that public to them, too. Maybe they'd at least be motivated not to be dicks.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

LedHed said:


> Wtf does that have to do with the rating?





UberMeansSuper said:


> Oh, nothing. Calm down.


It's a real good reason to work in Dallas - even though the $/mi rate is so low.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> And here is another problem......most riders have NO CLUE they are rated.


Heh.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> And here is another problem......most riders have NO CLUE they are rated.


Lol did U send that to the pax? That text message if u did wow ur FKN awesome nice I love it


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

If u have 4.5 rating and r tired of getting canceled on quickest way to up ur number is by tipping ur driver until ur rating goes up. Then u should also keep tipping to keep ur # up

If u have a 4.7 rating in LA odds r I won't pick u up especially during surge periods. There is a hog reason why ur rating is 4.7 and not .8. U either waists drivers time be going down the block, or made drivers wait for u for more then 5min, u and ur friends have acted up during rides. In my exp with 1500 trips 9 out of 10 4.7 riders are short trip. If I see a 4.9 rider at 4am chances r they r either going to LAX or take long trips. There is always a reason to why a pax is rated that way. U might pick up a pax who is 4.6 but is going on a long trip all the rides are not consistant. U can have a pax come down from long beach and use uber to go bar hopping in DTLA and at the end of the night go back to Long beach. In my opinion luck has to do a lot with who I pick up. Good luck stay safe


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Martin818 said:


> Lol did I send that to the pax? That text message if u did wow ur FKN awesome nice I love it


Thanks! I kept getting pings from this pax approximately the same time every day for the last 3 days. I've just been doing the Accept/Cancel/Reason/Other with him but this last time he was quicker than me.....actually had the nerve to send a text asking:

"_Can I fit a bike in your back seat? I can make it fit without ruining your seats_." 

With a 4.5* rating? NO! Not even with a 5* rating. TYVM! 

(So I just decided to tell him the truth)


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Thanks! I kept getting pings from this pax approximately the same time every day for the last 3 days. I've just been doing the Accept/Cancel/Reason/Other with him but this last time he was quicker than me.....actually had the nerve to send a text asking:
> 
> "_Can I fit a bike in your back seat? I can make it fit without ruining your seats_."
> 
> ...


Nice bro nice I love it thanks for doing ur part


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Thanks! I kept getting pings from this pax approximately the same time every day for the last 3 days. I've just been doing the Accept/Cancel/Reason/Other with him but this last time he was quicker than me.....actually had the nerve to send a text asking:
> 
> "_Can I fit a bike in your back seat? I can make it fit without ruining your seats_."
> 
> ...


I am all for bike riders, but not in our cars. Why must we accommodate their bike?! I had one a few months back who had me put it in the trunk after folding down my back seats, and he rested his chain on my lunch bag and left chain oil/grease all on it. He seemed to be angry that my car had a first-aid kit and tool box in the trunk (not too big) and a box of basic cleaning chemicals. He was going just 3 miles up the road (could he not bike it?!) and, of course, no tip.

2-starred.


----------

